
Why Aren't We Afraid of a Tsunami Hitting San Francisco? - sirteno
https://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-12/why-arent-we-afraid-tsunami-hitting-san-francisco
======
mehly
SF Tsunami warning systems ripe for disruption.

